# Angeln am Bijlandsee



## Dormero (15. Februar 2017)

Servus Angler,

ich bin im Juli eine Woche auf einem Hausboot am Bijlandsee und würde die Gelegenheit auch gerne dazu nutzen um dort zu angeln.

Wie ich im Internet gelesen habe herrscht dort seit Jahren ein Rechtsstreit um das Fischereirecht mit dem Fischer Frans Komen, der dort Angelkarten verkauft.

Hat jemand aktuelle Informationen wie es dort nun ausschaut mit der Angelerlaubnis?? VISpas? Frans Komen- Erlaubnis?

Bin über jede Information dankbar,

Gruß und immer gut Fisch,
Dormero


----------



## Frank aus Lev (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Angeln am Bijlandsee*

Nach meinem Visplaner ist es da verboten zu Angeln, es gibt auch keinen Verein.


----------



## Dormero (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Angeln am Bijlandsee*

Auf der Internetseite des Hasusbootverleihs wird allerdings damit geworben und die Inhaberin schrieb mir heute, dass es direkt bei ihr die Angelkarten gäbe?!


----------



## Aal_Willi (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Angeln am Bijlandsee*

Laut I-Seite von Komen gibt er die Erlaubnisscheine aus,
könnte sein dass die Hausbootvermieterin die Scheine
auch ausgibt - ist doch nicht ungewöhnlich.

Am besten direkt bei denen fragen:

http://www.visserijbedrijf.nl/pages/angeln-am-rhein/anmeldeformular.php?lang=DE

http://www.visserijbedrijf.nl/pages/angeln-am-rhein.php

Gruss


----------



## Frank aus Lev (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: Angeln am Bijlandsee*



Dormero schrieb:


> Auf der Internetseite des Hasusbootverleihs wird allerdings damit geworben und die Inhaberin schrieb mir heute, dass es direkt bei ihr die Angelkarten gäbe?!


Dann sollte es doch kein Problem sein. Ich kann nur sagen was mein Visplaner sagt, im Buch kann ich nicht nachschauen da es im Boot liegt.#c
Habe den Link von Aal_Willi gerade mal überflogen, demnach bekommt man auf jeden Fall eine Karte, ob jetzt von Komen direkt oder deinem Verpächter würde ich vorher klären. Hier ein Abschnitt aus den letzten Sätzen: *Den obengenannten Angelschein erwerben Sie, indem Sie das ausgefüllte Anmeldeformular absenden und  € 50,00 (mit Boot € 75,--) überweisen.

*


----------



## Dormero (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Angeln am Bijlandsee*

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten! Laut dem Hausboot- Verleih kann ich direkt dort eine Karte für 13€ erwerben... Bin gespannt


----------

